# My dog is so stupid that he/she....



## RobDar (Dec 28, 2006)

_finish this with you own..._
my dog is so stupid he/she....



got her head stuck in the treat jar trying to lick the bottom clean...


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't have a pic:

My dog is so stupid that she almost suffocated herself while sticking her head in a plastic grocery bag looking for treats.

(You know how all dogs dive for the sound of a crinkly bag) ROFL


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

My dog is so stupid that when it comes to "his" children, he never moves away from a flailing limb, tossed toy, or various other objects (incl small humans) moving at speed. He just hangs out watching...waiting.

Stupidity or trust??? I feel like a jerk now.


----------



## DOBERMAN_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont know about stupid,

But my dog is so hyper he ran into the clear patio door and cracked it.


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

well once we were eating charcoal chicken and decided not to give the dogs any and then my sisters rottie went through the garbage and got the chicken bag stuck on his head lmao. He ran around bumping into stuff and then my doberman puppy started chasing him!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My dog is so stupid, she thinks I'm writting a post on the topic of "my dog's so smart...".


----------



## RobDar (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL!!! I can picture the patio door!!! DOH!!!!


----------



## SCWT (Nov 14, 2006)

My dog is so stupid that he watched a snowball coming towards him land right between his eyes.

Maybe that is just me being mean


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my dog is so stupid......wait, i'll think of something......ummm, i know there has to be something......

oh, well, they're Border Collies.....they outsmart most people....

oh, wait....Tir and Saoirse play on the bed (knowing they aren't supposed to) and Saoirse gets _under_ the covers to play.....ok, it's cute....

oh, and hubby reminded me of the time that Lacey, when told to go to the bedroom and get my right shoe, brought back the left one.....well, i haven't taught her right from left, yet......duh, no wonder.....


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

My dog (Rose) is so stupid she thinks her reflection in the TV cabnent door is another dog! lol She'll sit there and stare at it. She also thought that Lassie on TV was a dog at our house barking and she started to bark and look out the windows.


----------



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

Our 2yr black lab has never been much of a barker. When he was about 1yr old he was in the backyard barking his head off, so we raced out to see what was happening. A baseball size rock was sitting all by itself in the dirt. That had him all riled up. Since then he's cornered a snail on the side of our house, a black fuzzy caterpillar, many spiders, a frog, and a cricket. Every once in a while we get some kind of bug in the house and call him over for our entertainment. But we have to stay out of his way if it flies!

When our Austrailian shep/chow first stepped into our backyard, she barked at something in the distance. It took us a while to figure out what it was.......a bag of potting soil.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My dog jumped out the back window of a moving car. My wife didn't notice she was missing until someone pulled up alongside her, honking the horn and waving, "Hey! Is that your dog back there?"

My wife looked back and Esther was tracking back and forth across the country road - looking for something. 

She was probably looking for my wife.

I don't know if that is so much a reflection on my dog's intelligence or my wife's.

(The window was open. The road was winding through the woods. There's lots of interesting stuff out there.)


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

My dog is so stupid that every time we watch the Dog Whisperer she swears she's at the dog park and tries to play with the dogs on the tv! (it's very entertaining although it's the Dog Whisperer and I think Cesar would probably not think it was a good idea to let her play with the dogs on tv lol).


----------



## staceycollura (Feb 9, 2007)

*Roxie*

my dog is so stupid she woke up at 7am and barked at her own reflection in the mirror for a half hour.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My dog bit a toad in our back yard and started to foam at the mouth and she got so mad the the toad, she bit it again.....and then again....and then once more before I put the poor little thing on the OTHER side of the fence and rinsed Chloe's mouth out. She still hate toads though now when she sees them, she stands about five feet away from them jumping up and down and barking like a crazed animal.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*My dog is so stupid*

I just can't join this thread, because I have the smartest dogs in the world, LOL and if you don't believe me just ask me! Virginia


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know if it's a depth perception issue because he had one eye, or just a lack of exposure to squirrels prior to living with me, but Beavis has no concept of vertical plains. He'll see a squirrel, chase a squirrel, but if the squirrel runs up a tree, he runs right past the tree and has no idea where the darn thing went.


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

My dog is so stupid that when i brought home a plastic toy puppy, he thought I had gave birth!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My dog is so stupid....

That the other day while the car was running she cracked the plastic on my dashboard trying to eat the Tachometer gauge...


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

OOOH. Is she okay?

Or rather... is you CAR okay?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

My dog is so stupid she (Betty) doesn't know what a linolium floor is. I just throw a tennis ball across the dining room and she goes full speed, not knowing she can't stop and rams into the stack of cardboard boxes I have piled on the other end, lol. (At least the cardboard boxes is a soft impact, lol.)


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

duck_girl said:


> OOOH. Is she okay?
> 
> Or rather... is you CAR okay?



She was fine, one smash headfirst into the plastic and it cracked like that, she looked rather confused.
My car on the other hand, I don't know, I haven't looked at having it replaced yet because the crack is still small...I'm scared how much it's going to cost though.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

He barked for 20 minutes at a zucchini that was sitting on the kitchen table. It had been there for 3 days.


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

RubesMom said:


> He barked for 20 minutes at a zucchini that was sitting on the kitchen table. It had been there for 3 days.


LOL! How funny!


----------



## muki89 (May 27, 2008)

My dog (Saku) is so stupid that he will try to bark at strangers while eating. Comes out sounding like 'whoomph'.


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 21, 2008)

My dog Chloe tries to eat things she sees on the tv...like if there's a commercial for McDonalds and its one of those burger glamor shots...she tries to eat the tv screen..course she also tries to play with other dogs on the tv set too...LOL..


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

My dogs are so stupid that when it is potty time they all try to pee in the exact same spot at the exact same time... Let's just say the smaller dogs end up with more baths than they need.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

My dog is so stupid she tried to eat a bee. When Spunky was a puppy she was chasing a bee around and caught it in her mouth. She got a very bewildered look on her face, shook her head violently a couple of times, then finally relented and opened her mouth to release a very bemused bee.


----------

